# Dekko - hãng ống dẫn nước sạch sẽ chịu nhiệt cao cấp



## Dekko pipe (12/3/22)

Mang sứ mệnh là hãng đường ống dẫn chịu nhiệt tiên phong trong công việc bảo vệ sức khoẻ người tiêu dùng, ống chịu nhiệt thời thượng Dekko cam kết dòng sản phẩm bình yên có người sử dụng: lạm dụng quá 100% nhựa PPR nguyên chất, không bột đá & nói ko sở hữu nhựa tái chế. Mỗi một mặt hàng của Dekko không chỉ bao phủ chất xám của đơn vị sản xuất mà còn chứa đựng cái Tâm của người sản sinh dòng sản phẩm, có nhu cầu mang tới khách hàng 1 mặt hàng không chỉ tốt về chất lượng mà được xem là một loại mặt hàng nhựa thân mật và gần gũi với môi trường thiên nhiên, bình yên với người tiêu dùng.

Mang các cố gắng lớn lao của ban lãnh đạo, *công ty ống nhựa dekko pipe* đã 2 lần lọt vào top 100 tên thương hiệu mạnh việt nam do Tạp chí Thời báo kinh tế bầu chọn, & được đánh giá là dòng sản phẩm vì như thế khách hàng, được cấp chứng chỉ của bộ kỹ thuật công nghệ về khối hệ thống quản lý chất lượn ISO 9001:2015 & khối hệ thống làm chủ môi trường thiên nhiên 14001:2015. sản phẩm của Dekko đã được lạm dụng trong rất nhiều các dự án công trình từ Bắc tới Nam, từ đất liền tới hải đảo bên trên khắp dải đất hình chữ S.
Bất kể khi nào và bất cứ nơi nào, Dekko đều mang tới cho bạn sự chọn lựa nổi bật. Hãy nhấc máy lên và gọi ngay cho chúng tôi qua đường dây nóng: 1900 1998


----------

